# May 19th..."Stick it up there A$$" Day



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

I recently just got an email stating its officially "Stick it up there a$$" Day MAY 19TH

copy this and send to everyone on your address book ASAP!!!

IT HAS BEEN CALCULATED THAT IF EVERYONE IN THE UNITED STATES DID NOT PURCHASE A DROP OF GASOLINE FOR ONE DAY AND ALL AT THE SAME TIME, THE OIL COMPANIEs WOULD CHOKE ON THEIR STOCKPILES.
>> >
>> > AT THE SAME TIME IT WOULD HIT THE ENTIRE INDUSTRY WITH A NET LOSS OF OVER 4.6 BILLION DOLLARS WHICH AFFECTS THE BOTTOM LINES OF THE OIL COMPANIES.
>> >
THEREFORE MAY 19TH HAS BEEN FORMALLY DECLARED "STICK IT UP THEIR behind" DAY AND THE PEOPLE OF THIS NATION SHOULD NOT BUY A SINGLE DROP OF GASOLINE THAT DAY.
>> >
>> > THE ONLY WAY THIS CAN BE DONE IS IF YOU FORWARD THIS E-MAIL TO AS MANY PEOPLE AS YOU CAN AND AS QUICKLY AS YOU CAN TO GET THE WORD OUT.
>> >
>> > WAITING ON THIS ADMIINSTRATION TO STEP IN AND CONTROL THE PRICES IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REDUCTION AND CONTROL IN PRICES THAT THE ARAB NATIONS PROMISED TWO WEEKS AGO?
>> >
>> > REMEMBER ONE THING, NOT ONLY IS THE PRICE OF GASOLINE GOING UP BUT AT THE SAME TIME AIRLINES ARE FORCED TO RAISE THEIR PRICES, TRUCKING COMPANIES ARE FORCED TO RAISE THEIR PRICES WHICH EFFECTS PRICES ON EVERYTHING THAT
IS SHIPPED. THINGS LIKE FOOD, CLOTHING, BUILD ING MATERIALS, MEDICAL SUPPLIES ETC. WHO PAYS IN THE END? WE DO!
>> >
>> > WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE. IF THEY DON'T GET THE MESSAGE AFTER ONE DAY, WE WILL DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN.
>> >
>> > SO DO YOUR PART AND SPREAD THE WORD. FORWARD THIS EMAIL TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW.
>> > MARK YOUR CALENDARS AND MAKE MAY 19TH A DAY THAT THE CITIZENS OF THE UNITED STATES SAY "ENOUGH IS ENOUGH"


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

that has got to be the most retarded idea for a mass organized movement that i've ever seen... no wait i correct myself, peta takes the cake there


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm retarded but it is in the direction of a high IQ, I am willing to participate in another protest. I agree when we all (US) get together on this or anything we do have real power over our present day and future situation. I have seen the power of protest, it is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know the way I see it your going to have to get gas today or tomorrow so if you hold out today then you will have to get a few more gallons tomorrow and the way gas prices have been rising almost everyday, I'd rather get it today to save some cash.

Personally I think the better plan is for Americans to stop being lazy. Sit down and think how many 5 to 10 minute drives you take when you could just take a 15 minute walk or ride a bike. Heck you would be saving $$$ and inproving your health. I know I will be walking a lot more to the store or when I bring my children to the park. Just a thought!


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

*I can't take credit for this but it still is true. I'd give credit to who I took it from but they stole it too! *

Although it went into hiding for several years, the one-day "gas out" craze is back - and with it a reminder that protest schemes that don't cost the the participants any inconvenience, hardship, or money remain the most popular, despite their dubious effectiveness. A one-day "gas out" was proposed in 1999, and a three-day-long event was called for in 2000, but both drew little participation and had no effect on retail gasoline prices because they were based upon flawed premises. This year's version is no different.

First of all, everyone's "not purchasing a drop of gasoline for one day" will not cause oil companies to "choke on their stockpiles." Oil companies run their inventories on a weekly basis, and since the "gas out" scheme doesn't call on people to buy less gasoline but simply to shift their date of purchase by one day, oil company stockpiles won't be affected at all.

Next, merely shifting the day of purchase will not "hit the entire industry with a net loss of over $4.6 billion." Consumers won't be buying any less gasoline under this "gas out" proposal; they'll simply be purchasing gas a day earlier or a day later than they usually would. The very same amount of gasoline will be sold either way, so the oil companies aren't going to lose any money at all.

By definition, a boycott involves the doing without of something, with the renunciation of the boycotted product held up as tangible proof to those who supply the commodity that consumers are prepared to do without it unless changes are made. What the "gas out" calls for isn't consumers' swearing off using or buying gasoline, even for a short time, but simply shifting their purchases by one day. Because the "gas out" doesn't call on consumers to make a sacrifice by actually giving up something, the threat it poses is a hollow one.

Not buying gas on a designated day may make people feel a bit better about things by providing them a chance to vent their anger at higher gasoline prices, but the action won't have any real impact on retail prices. An effective protest would involve something like organizing people to forswear the use of their cars on specified days, an act that could effectively demonstrate the reality of the threat that if gasoline prices stay up, American consumers are prepared to move to carpooling and public transportation for the long term. Simply changing the day one buys gas, however, imparts no such threat, because nothing is being done without.

Moreover, the primary potential effect of the type of boycott proposed in the "gas out" messages is to hurt those at the very end of the oil-to-gasoline chain, service station operators - the people who have the least say in setting gasoline prices. As such, the "gas out" is a punch on the nose delivered to the wrong person.

Either apathy or an outbreak of common sense has made previous "gas outs" non-events with very low levels of participation, as documented by these snippets of news accounts from across North America:

Friday's gasoline boycott was an effort that sputtered, coughed, then died. Motorists continued to fill up gas-guzzling sport-utility vehicles and trucks alongside smaller vehicles despite a one-day protest aimed to pressure oil companies to lower gas prices.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Although a gasoline boycott that began as an electronic mail campaign kept some drivers nationwide away from the pump, dealers say they saw little, if any, effect on their traffic.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Seattle, there were so many cars waiting to get into [a] Texaco station . . . yesterday afternoon that it caused a backup five cars deep into [the] right-hand lane.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reports indicated few motorists paid attention to a nationwide boycott touted initially by Internet e-mail and later by word of mouth.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A planned nationwide boycott protesting the high price of gasoline didn't have much effect on local gas stations.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We were expecting something substantial," said Mark Johnson, the owner of a Chevron station. "We haven't really noticed much of a difference."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Irving stations in sunny Halifax said the boycott had no effect on business.

"It's been busy as a bugger here," said Bruce Riley, manager of one station. "We haven't been busier in the last two weeks," added the manager at another Halifax outlet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gas stations [in Ottawa] reported "busier than ever" conditions at the pumps on the day of The Great Internet Gas-Out. 
Gasoline is a fungible, global commodity, its price subject to the ordinary forces of supply and demand. No amount of consumer gimmickry and showmanship will lower its price in the long run; only a significant, continuous reduction in demand will accomplish that goal. Unfortunately, for many people achieving that goal would mean cutting down on their driving or opting for less desirable economy cars over less fuel-efficient models, solutions they find unappealing.

An event like a "gas out" can sometimes do some good by calling attention to a cause and sending a message. In this case, though, the only message being sent is: "We consumers are so desperate for gasoline that we can't even do without it for a few days to demonstrate our dissatisfaction with its cost." What supplier is going to respond to a message like that by lowering its prices?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yeh they will more than likely just make it up tomorrow by raising the prices. anything is worth a try, the oil co's are saying we are not trying to reduce our consumption so we must be OK with the high prices.

One thing for sure if we or somebody doesn't do something soon we will all see/meet each other in the welfare lines.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I read this today one the web and thought it summed it up pretty well
"You've no doubt received the idiotic, stupid e-mail declaring that today is the day everyone should boycott the oil companies because of high prices. What idiotic nonsense. This is what passes for logical, informed thought in the United States right now. "Yippee! Let's stage a boycott!" Yeah...that will really stick it to the man! Not. What you don't buy today, you'll just buy tomorrow. That's not much of a boycott, is it? Besides, boycotts don't work. The majority of people don't care, or have time to bother. They go about their business, buy their gas, don't whine and prefer to worry about things they can actually control.

First of all ... get over this "record price" nonsense. Once again the media is screaming "record gas prices" to anyone who will read, view or listen. You cannot put forth a legitimate comparison of gasoline prices over the years unless you adjust those prices for inflation. When you do adjust gas prices for inflation you will find that the end of the Carter administration Americans were paying an average of $2.91 per gallon for gasoline. You won't hear this reported on ABC, CBS, NBC or CNN. You did hear this reported last night on Fox News Channel. That's why the left hates Fox News.

Sure...oil is up to over $40 a barrel..but guess what? Your SUV doesn't run on crude oil, does it? Nope. That oil has to be refined, and we haven't built a new refinery in the United States since 1976. What's more, some of the refineries we do have are shutting down because they simply cannot afford to meet some of the new environmental standards we've created. What about building new refineries? Yeah ... try to get that by the anti-capitalist, environmentalist socialists. Oil companies are left simply trying to increase the capacity of the refineries they do have.

Speaking of the environmentalists ... don't forget the special anti-pollution blends the refineries are having to put out for the summer months. This means that they have to stop production while they shift to the new blends. This adds to the supply difficulties.

Then there's China. China's economy is growing like a field of weeds. They are demanding a greater and greater share of the world's supplies of crude oil. Greater demand + limited supply = higher prices.

You could always move to Europe, where gas runs over $5 a gallon."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's a bit of fun information about a group called the "League of Conservation Voters." These folks call themselves the "political voice of the national environmental and conservation community." They also say that they are non-partisan, though they have endorsed Kerry. Right now the League of Conservation Voters is running ads in Florida. The league says that they are running the ads to "set the record straight."

So .. how does the League of Conservation Voters intend to "set the record straight" in their ads? Well, the ads say "Mr. President, your oil drilling off the Florida Coast isn't helping mother nature. But what would you expect from a Texas oilman?" *The ad goes on to demand that President Bush "stop the drilling.*" :lol: :lol:

There are just a few small problems with this ad. I'll list them.

1. There is no drilling for oil going on off the Florida coast.

2. There are no platforms off the Florida coast from which to drill.

3. There aren't any proposals on the table to drill there in the future.

So ... there you go. So much for the trustworthiness of The League of Conservation Voters. But, what the hell! *The league knows that the vast majority of Florida voters will not know that there is no drilling going on, and they will not know that there are no drilling platforms, and they will not know that there are no proposals .... *so the advertising will probably have its intended affect anyway.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Kinda curious about you guys, what would you reccomend as a peacefull attempt to protect the less fortunate people.

Some of us ornery's will not go down that easy, what we don't use today we'll use tommorrow are the words of a person who has given up.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buckseye unless you plan to start riding a horse to work, you will have to fill you tank sooner or later. The less fortunate can carpool :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wish I could ride a horse, my back was broken and I can't do what used to be my favorite thing to do.

Actually I think I will quit trying and become dependent on all you guys that pay the bills. Fuel assistance here I come... 8)

A couple years ago I used less than 16 gallons of gas for deer season and hunted everyday. I have a camp where I deer hunt and by using bait piles I let the deer come to me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your accident I can only imagine it must be a major pain to get around. If your disabled I wouldn't have a problem with you getting help those are the types of people assistance is supposed to be for. I have two horses by the way, I don't ride that much anymore but my daughters do. I've been thinking about a Harley, though :lol:, the wife not too keen on the idea.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/nogas.asp

Heres another opinion on this gas stuff


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

drill ANWR


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I see this kind of thing as a chance for people to organize with a common bond. Another thing of the past. Silly me, I still believe that organized groups of people have a slight chance of setting and achieving goals no matter what they are. The e-tree is an example, there are obvious goals and with the help of individuals joining together it just may be able to affect the outcome and create the desired results. It's the American way!!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea now... But no one would go through with it... Byt he time we oranized everybody in the united states to do something like that the oil comapnies would have caught wind and been prepared for it...


----------

